# [W] Epic 40k



## Tony58 (Aug 16, 2011)

I'm thinking of starting with Epic 40K.

Does anyone have any they want to sell?


----------



## Phrazer (Oct 14, 2008)

What race are you looking for? Ive got some Epic FW Tau im not really ever going to use?


----------



## Tony58 (Aug 16, 2011)

Phrazer said:


> What race are you looking for? Ive got some Epic FW Tau im not really ever going to use?


OK, what have you got and prices please?


----------

